# What is the best engine degreaser?



## Bishop

What is the best engine degreaser?


----------



## fizzle86

Only tried surfex hd but cant say it is excellent stuff use to use apc but this is in a different league! Used it today on engine for first time and was loving its cleaning abilities even without any aggitation


----------



## scratcher

Haven't tried many myself, but, I found Astonish Engine Degreaser is fantastic, and extra cheap.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Wd40!!


----------



## big ben

Gunk is good


----------



## bigmc

DEB janitol heavy duty is awesome and the dilution rates are good too, it's designed to degrease oily machinery so makes really light work of engine bays.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Meguiars Super Degreaser is my only engine cleaner unless the car is brand new.

I use it for door checks, engine bays, inner arches. I always do this while the first coat of foam wash is on the paint just incase the super degreaser goes on the exterior paint as it can stain the paint at 4:1 but works amazing. Use it at 10:1 it may take longer but deffo worth the effort.:thumb:


----------



## *Das*

I always used GUNK in the past, the original stuff was always the best although the smell was never to everyone taste so to speak. Used AG Engine and Machine cleaner and it did a great job and shall be using that from now on.


----------



## John @ PB

A second vote of Meguiar's Super Degreaser: it's really excellent and cost effective: at 4:1 (water/product) it's great, at 10:1 it's obviously even better! 

At 10:1, by my sometimes dodgy maths, it's £2.08 per litre which is pretty great value.


----------



## Bratwurst

+1 For Surfex

Used Megs degreaser many times before and think that Surfex is better. More pleasant to work with too IMO.


----------



## Reflectology

AS Active XL without doubt.......


----------



## matt_r

I have megs super degreaser and mainly use it at 4:1, but I like a product that foams up abit and i cant seem to get that with the megs like the pros do..


----------



## Keir

Is there something where all you do is spray it on, agitate it and close the bonnet?
Sure I read that last night and cannot find it now.


----------



## AdrianW

+ 3 for megs


----------



## Mindis

+ AG Engine and Machine cleaner


----------



## slrestoration

BriteMax Grime Out or Megs Superdegreaser are both good products


----------



## EliteCarCare

Surfex all day long! :thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

I use megs, can't fault it really :thumb:


----------



## andy665

After using Megs for years it has been replaced by Surfex - found it to be far superior - one of the best products I have ever used


----------



## chewysrixp

Sobo s Gold (or rig wash for those that work off-shore) is IMO probably the best degreaser ill ever use, but its like rocking horse **** to buy.


----------



## horned yo

Megs super d


----------



## Bratwurst

chewysrixp said:


> Sobo s Gold (or rig wash for those that work off-shore) is IMO probably the best degreaser ill ever use, but its like rocking horse **** to buy.


This stuff?

http://www.ekmpowershop13.com/ekmps/shops/kev1711/bio-degradeable-degreaser-sobo-5-litre-290-p.asp


----------



## chewysrixp

wee_green_mini said:


> This stuff?
> 
> http://www.ekmpowershop13.com/ekmps/shops/kev1711/bio-degradeable-degreaser-sobo-5-litre-290-p.asp


Could be mate......cant be 100% sure as i get it from rigs when they are in docks and that comes in 1000ltr containers.

And that link puts it around £7 cheaper than the megs


----------



## Bratwurst

1000 l :doublesho

If it's the same stuff then it does seem good value. Do you dilute the stuff you use or use it neat?


----------



## chewysrixp

Ive tried it both ways mate....always used on rigs neat....have not left it to dwell to long on my car when neat but left it around 10mins when mixed 50/50


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks man :thumb:

Must be good stuff to be used on a rig. The oiliest of all the places.


----------



## chewysrixp

yes mate thats why i got the idea of borrowing some to try....and it works a treat.


----------



## donkeyboy

John @ PB said:


> A second vote of Meguiar's Super Degreaser: it's really excellent and cost effective: at 4:1 (water/product) it's great, at 10:1 it's obviously even better!
> 
> At 10:1, by my sometimes dodgy maths, it's £2.08 per litre which is pretty great value.


+1

Variety of uses at various dilutions and works well on the tougher jobs too.


----------



## Superspec

Used Megs Super Degreaser for the first time today, works really well.


----------



## paul syverson

megs super d


----------



## Jed

I'm a convert to Surfex HD, just did this at the weekend.
before








after








with nothing more than surfex, a brush and a couple of mf's
so +1 for surfex :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

Yup - surfex is good shizzle indeed :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

surfex for me aswell and works out much cheaper then the megs


----------



## 3976

Has anyone tried the AutoSmart Triple Engine Cleaner and Degreaser?


----------



## Chicane

comma hyperclean got 5 stars in Auto Express while they scored the surfex hd 3. never tried either so cant comment myself.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/233914/bilthamber_surfex_hd.html


----------



## Brian.

Suuuuurfex HD for me here as well. Doing wonders cleaning the underside of a 19 year old Peugeot at the moment.


----------



## Guest

From an industrial perspective... if your degreaser can be diluted with water, it won't be the best heavy degreaser. The products used in the oil industry will ALL be non-aqueous. Water based products are fine for low to mid levels of oil and grease but heavier deposits will always be best handled with a non-aqueous product.


----------



## Baracuda

What dilutions do you guys use on Surfex HD ? Ex : Wheels, Engine, Badges, Trim, Door shuts.


----------



## Bratwurst

I do engines (not mine, proper dirty other ones!) at 1:1.
My cleanish engine and any other parts usually 10:1 sorts it.


----------



## Baracuda

So there is no risk of stains even at 1:1 ? My engine gets only dust but i am trying to see how much i can push this product without inflicting any damage.


----------



## Phil H

i still highly rate P21s / R222 total auto wash


----------



## Bratwurst

Baracuda said:


> So there is no risk of stains even at 1:1 ? My engine gets only dust but i am trying to see how much i can push this product without inflicting any damage.


Not noticed any in my bay. If you only get dust then why use it at 1:1? Try it at 20:1 and see how you go... :thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Surfex for me too! :thumb:


----------



## atheym3

Gunk stinks out the interior. Tried it once years ago, and will never use it again. When i first bought my M3, i used about 30 cans of clutch and brake cleaner-expensive, but worked a treat.

Also used a product called blitz to clean up the driveway, as it was heavily oil stained. Poured on neat, agitated it and left for 10 mins and rinsed away. Left the drive looking new, and without the rainbow water you usually get when it rains.


----------



## clarkey1269

only used AG myself after having it halfrauds BOGOFF and its really good, made easy work on my 10 year old pugs engine


----------



## robtech

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/household-products/elbow-grease-all-purpose-degreaser/1057413/

i swear by this stuff its superb all round..for a quid a bottle from semi chem.give it a try and see how you get on.its called elbow grease and comes in a 500ml spray bottle made by 151 products.

plus you can use it as an apc on the car and in the house

but a lot of folk turn there nose up at such things as its not made by some exotic chemicalpoorzymoldodd make trust me this stuff for the money is the best there is.


----------

